# Fence aggression(kinda long)



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I was hoping to not have to post here, but I really need some advice on this matter.

After I brought Zisso home I put up a wire fence. It is 5' tall and it serves its purpose. Both dogs stay in it with no problems. I fixed a lower portion of an existing fence to keep them in aslo.

There is an old trail just outside my wire fence on one side where people still occassionally walk thru-it is a short cut, not any kind of offcial trail. We live in the last house at the end of a dead end road. Mostly the ones who use the trail is kids going to and from school, and they are mostly teenagers. During the summer I witnessed a few teens speakly 'rudely' to my dogs and chewed them a new one...I do not like teens telling my dogs to shut up, or threatening them in any way. 

However, no matter who it is, the dogs see anyone walking by and they charge the fence and when they do they *sound* horribly mean. I have tried to discourage the dogs, tried to redirect their attention onto me with various things, mostly their Wubba's because they can hear the squeaks over their own barking. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. 

I don't want my dogs to continue charging the fence so aggressively. Any one could, at any time, decide to turn me in for having 'dangerous dogs' I imagine. The kids walking by here are sporadic. Not every day, no given time. I think that depends on if they get a ride to school and on after school events. 

The only way to stop this behavior that I can think of, is to take them out in the yard on leash and possibly prong collars and give them the proper corrections when they begin to become fence aggressive. Yet that would be impossible unless I knew there was a set schedule for the kids to come by.

Also, last night a neighbors dog came over by the fence and these two went Ballistic!! It is impossible to get to that part of the yard quickly. The visiting dog wanted to play; my two sounded like they wanted to kill. Because they are afraid of the garden hose, I turned it on them...they had just started to fight between themselves so I managed to break up the 'fight' before it got out of control. The owner of the other dog was coming over (in a casual manner) to get his dog. He did ask if mine were okay which was nice. I explained they were fighting over the presence of his dog.

Anyway, I could use some suggestions as to how to stop this severe fence aggression, especially over strangers walking by!

Sorry this is so long!
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

While I have no great advice to offer to help the situation, I just wanted to let you know your not alone, I have a bit of the same situation at my house going on. Only it is my girl who is doing all the ferocious barking and fence pounding, my other GSD knows better. I have to literally go up to her and either coax with a toy or pull her away from the fence, depending on how focused she is on the subject on the green belt behind us. Hopefully someone will chime in with a solution for you.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I to have the same problem with Bella, my yard is big and I have a 4ft fence. This is what I have done so far, might not be right for you but it works for me. My dogs are food motivated. I bought a bag of those tasty smelly bacon bites called canine carry outs. I showed the bag to them and I say Yummy very loud and gave the each one or two. Now after a few times they associated that word to that treat that they love. She runs to the fence I yell Yummy and I crunch the bag shake it a little she comes charging back into the house and she gets a few of them. Basically it does not train to Not bark at the fence it is more of a recall. I can't get her to stop barking but it gets her back to me fast.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That's basically what I do only with their Wubba because they are toy driven and I have to be so careful to not upset their tummies with treats(the only thing that does not give them puddin poo is venison)

At least I know I am not alone in this situation!! It is sooo stressful to have them charging the fence when kids walk by, and I do fear that eventually, some one is going to claim they are dangerous dogs! 

Of course, the easiest answer to this would be to stop the foot traffic passing by the fence altogether...LOL Then there would be nothing to bark at!! On the other hand it does not correct the bahavior.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That's basically what I do only with their Wubba because they are toy driven and I have to be so careful to not upset their tummies with treats(the only thing that does not give them puddin poo is venison)

At least I know I am not alone in this situation!! It is sooo stressful to have them charging the fence when kids walk by, and I do fear that eventually, some one is going to claim they are dangerous dogs! 

Of course, the easiest answer to this would be to stop the foot traffic passing by the fence altogether...LOL Then there would be nothing to bark at!! On the other hand it does not correct the bahavior.


----------



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

The main thing is that the dog or dogs are secure and confined inside the fence. Having said that, with all the Home Invasions, Predators, Escaped, Violent, Mental Patients etc.
I say, Good Dogs! Very Good Dogs!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's another "you're not alone!" You should see/hear my dogs rush ME when I'm coming up to our gate, lol. But I just unlatch it and walk in, they back up and shut up, tails start wagging. Like you say it's very difficult to work on because you can't control who walks by when. You can arrange training sessions but there are times the dogs will be out to potty and people come by. I kind of just let it happen, but luckily the fenced area of our yard is in the back and no one but me or my own guests usually get near it. Once in a while, the dogs will stand at the 4' wide gate, the only part of the fence facing the street, and bark at a dog going by but not enough to matter to me. I asked my neighbor and he said he doesn't even hear it and doesn't care about barking dogs anyway.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have to say thanks to you all and give you tons of hugsss. 

They are doing their jobs, without a doubt. 

Last weekend, a family with several kids were walking back along the trail. Some of the kids were fairly small. I did not check first since there are rarely people out there, so let the dogs out. There was a small girl in the very front, and I can only imagine the fear she must have felt. (Had it been me, I prolly woulda wet myself!!) Since then, I do make the dogs 'wait' while I go out to look around. Once they are out I keep a closer eye, but still stuff happens (like the 3 kids riding bikes yesterday, and the neighbors dog visiting.) 

Hearing that others with much more experience than myself have the same thing going on makes me MUCH better







Many thanks to you Liesje for sharing ..I have always held great respect for you. Tuco...you also set me at ease with your comment. The mother of the passing family said the same thing that evening so I guess I will stop fretting


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been working these past couple of days on recall. Especially when they are about to charge the fence. Luckily, they charge it when there is nothing out there too, so on their way out to the fence I call them back, and so far it is working. We have not seen pedestrians walking by in the past few days so have not been able to try the recall with those distractions. However, they are now wearing collars when in the yard, under close supervision, so that if there is an incident with passerbys I can at least get my hands on them and tell them to stop it









_Edit: I always work on recall, not only now that this is going on. _


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just to add-the HOME I pay for also includes the land it stands on.My dog is securely restrained on my house/land by a chain link fence.Many people have no respect for boundaries (have had teens on my property throwing rocks at my dog cause they got a kick out of his barking/aggression.)I have a big problem with second guessing why my dog agresses at people who tease/challenge him on HIS fence line(and he does know what his HOME is).Should I train him against idiots?


----------



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

Purchase some "No Trespassing" signs. I learned the hard way, this simple act will protect the property owner if a Trespasser is injured on your property.
If word gets out that some BAD dogs live at your home, so much the better. Those out to cause harm will always go the easiest route. They will steer clear of the BAD dog property.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

ttalldog...you are absolutely right...I only want them to stop when I tell them to. It never hurts to have the recall become That good







You are also right about not wanting to train them against the idiots. At the end of June as school was coming to an end, there were two instances where I chewed out a couple of punks. The first one told my dogs to 'shut the H**L up' and I confronted the kid immediatly...told him in the future he could walk his happy little rude buns around the block. About a week later, another punk slammed his fist into his hand towards my dogs...he got the same speech as the first. Told them both they don't belong here anyways. 

tuco...My yard is two levels; one is from the drive to front door and patio, then a lower yard which is where all the aggression comes into play. Both sections of the yard have gates and on each gate is a sign posted that says 'Dog On Premises' Prior to all of this, I did have two No Trespassing signs, and the local punks tore them down...this was before I put the fence up. I think I will add those to my gates too tho...thanks for reminding me







(Also, the gate to the bottom yard is padlocked shut to prevent someone from opening it and my dogs getting loose)

Thank you both for the extra help and input


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i got my dog as a puppy i had people approach him
from the other side of the fence. i made sure my neighbors
played with dog through the fence. i also had people visit
us with their dogs. i would be in the yard with my dog
and i would have people come in our yard with their dogs.
now there's no fence aggression.

maybe you should have someone that your dog knows approach
your fence. have them pet and treat your dog. i would do that for a while. then i would have the person your dog knows approach the fence with a stranger. i would have them do the same thing,
pet and treat. then at some point i would have one of the
teenagers walking past throw a treat over the fence as they walk by. i would tell the teenager my dogs name. as they were walking
by iwould tell them to say "hello (your dogs name), throw the
treat over the fence and keep walking. then depending on how it's going i would have the teenager stop and throw the treat over the fence and then move. i would take it from there. 

this isn't a proven method. this is just something i would do. i've
never had a fence issue, delivery person issue or mail person issue
with my dogs.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I have one neighbor that was more than happy to do what doggiedad said. It really helped for that neighbor but it seems to have been a temporary change. He's right back to doing the fence charging and acting like he's going to kill even that neighbor that was so good to do what she does. I cannot figure out his problem and it's ridiculous that he does this to people he sees several times a week. 

To make matters worse, new neighbor on the other side tore out a huge section of high shrubbery that was hiding a yard and sidewalk on the other side of it. Now that's all open so the back yard barking and nasty behavior has increased because they can now see more people and dogs. 

Sigh ....


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

wow.. I had no clue there was another post like the one I just posted... heh I just posted this same topic about Kahn. I guess I should have looked through the threads first. My bad. ;/ sorry guys.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

me, too Kristin, it was late last night and I saw your post had no answers lol but figured Id follow yours. Neek runs all over the yard with me in pursuit.....I dont like him barking at everyone who walks by he seems to think its his job but I think they have a right to walk down street without being barking at the entire time they walk past our yard, he has a very loud bark!
I guess I will try the treat thing, he doesnt have much interest in toys, he has a cuz ball but doesnt play with it and doesnt like tennis balls so makes it hard. Only when hes playing with the water hose will he ignore people. A whole gang of teenagers (nice ones) walked by one day and it was like he didnt even see them but the water thing got out of hand so oh 0 we are back to square one.


----------

